# windows 10 or android tablet



## Scott S (Apr 11, 2017)

I can't find much information comparing recent android (7.0+) with window (win10) tablets for use as a carpc of sorts. The dated (2014 and prior) information I've found suggests that android is more reliable but windows had better driver support. Is this still accurate? 


My plan is to route the tablet's audio to a headunit for easier integration.

I'm wanting to use the tablet to integrate:
a backup cam
games (with optional usb controller)
dvd player (via external usb dvd player)
Obd2 diagnosis (usb or bluetooth)
music (on flashdrive) = not willing to ditch cds or radio yet(that's what headunit if for)
stock layout (custom background and button overlays)
bluetooth control of rgb leds (via bluettoth module connected to lights)
bluetooth data tethering from phone (Nexus 6)

Basically, I'm wanting to use the tablet like a touchcreen interface for the headunit, kind of making my "ideal" headunit because I cannot stand resistive touchscreens that 90 percent of receivers use. 

hands free calling will be handled directly by the headunit.
I would like to be able to have the tablet be able to read or show some texts from my phone. speech to text response would be a bonus.


As if all of this isn't crazy enough, I want to mount the tablet in such a way that it is removable. I don't trust people not to wreck my car trying to steal a cheap tablet  

I think both android and windows 10 tablets (unlike ipads  ) would be suitable for my purpose, but I'm not sure which would be more reliable. I'm most concerned with reliability, even if it takes a bit more work to get there.

In your opinions, is it easier to integrate windows 10 or android into the car audio environment?


----------

